# [EVDL] Road Tax Revisited.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That idea makes sense. Even though two vehicles might use the same
tires and thus pay the same tire tax, one might actually be lighter
weight than the other so it will be able to drive farther on them thus
spending less per mile in tax. This should translate nicely to match
the amount of road wear they would cause too.

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ditto. Great idea. Let's see what happens to Seattle's prop 1, which was
on the ballot due today. It calls for a $60 flat fee to renew auto
licenses.

If it fails, or perhaps either way, I'll find people to forward this
suggestion to. Not sure it would work city wide, though. Probably would
need to be a state wide thing.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Nelson
Sent: 08 November, 2011 5:14 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Road Tax Revisited.

That idea makes sense. Even though two vehicles might use the same tires and
thus pay the same tire tax, one might actually be lighter weight than the
other so it will be able to drive farther on them thus spending less per
mile in tax. This should translate nicely to match the amount of road wear
they would cause too.

--
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, if a tire lasts 60,000 miles, and the gas tax in California is .40 per
gallon, say you car gets 25 miles a gallon which would be 2400 gallons times
the .40 per gallon would make $960.00 surcharge on your tire?

Travis Tyler
http://www.evalbum.com/3145


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Tuesday, November 08, 2011 4:43 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Road Tax Revisited.

I realise this was discussed months ago but I didn't see this simple
solution mentioned. When you have an opprotunity to speak to your state
legislature members this might make a good suggestion. Trucks would pay
more for tires but everyone should pay less for fuel. So it equalls out in
the totals. Both new tires and "Retreads"would be taxed based upon load
rating and mileage life of tread expected. A typical light truck or
automobile tire might have a $12.50 additional tax based upon a predicted
two year average life.

*Here is the quote from 2greenenergy.com:*
The taxes to cover highway costs may be more adequately covered with a tax
on tires. Every highway vehicle, no matter the propulsion mode, will use
tires. Bigger, heavier vehicles use heavier, more expensive tires, and tire
wear is linear to use. Off road, or construction vehicles could have
exemptions as they now do for fuel tax. By Phil Manke April 24, 2011 at
1:39 pm. Reply to Phil, that's a very interesting idea. I hadn't heard that
one. It seems the world is stuck in the paradigm of taxing the fuel; your
idea is really thinking outside the box, by Craig Shields April 24, 2011 at
2:17 pm. Reply to Phil, I think you are spot on. The idea of using tire
size and the wear factor being so closely related to road wear makes much
more sense than replacing the fuel tax with a flat rate vehicle tax or a
mileage from the odometer based tax paid annually at registration
renewal. Dennis
Miles April 24, 2011 at 6:35 pm.

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The number of EV on USA roads has doubbled this year.
But, who is fixing problems for Major Brand Purchassers ?
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111108/2242952d/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure Travis, but divide by four tires and consider the 60,000 miles should
be five years at the 12,000 miles per year average brings it down to the
$50 per year per tire investment you are making on those tyres. And you
won't be paying on the fuel you would have purchassed in 60,000 miles. I
agree it is a big bite to swallow up front, I feel there are many
alternatives and this may not in itself be the best choice but at least we
are still thinking. Perhaps a combination of several suggested alternatives
will work better.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*


> Travis Tyler <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > So, if a tire lasts 60,000 miles, and the gas tax in California is .40 per
> > gallon, say you car gets 25 miles a gallon which would be 2400 gallons
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And there is a HUGE number of people that simply can not afford that 
much up front cost.

On 11/8/2011 7:07 PM, Dennis Miles wrote:
> Sure Travis, but divide by four tires and consider the 60,000 miles should
> be five years at the 12,000 miles per year average brings it down to the
> $50 per year per tire investment you are making on those tyres. And you
> won't be paying on the fuel you would have purchassed in 60,000 miles. I
> agree it is a big bite to swallow up front, I feel there are many
> alternatives and this may not in itself be the best choice but at least we
> are still thinking. Perhaps a combination of several suggested alternatives
> will work better.
> Regards,
> *Dennis Lee Miles*
>


> Travis Tyler<[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> >> So, if a tire lasts 60,000 miles, and the gas tax in California is .40 per
> >> gallon, say you car gets 25 miles a gallon which would be 2400 gallons
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, your explanation makes it sound better. The tire idea is a lot better
than the GPS that's for sure! 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Tuesday, November 08, 2011 7:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Road Tax Revisited.

Sure Travis, but divide by four tires and consider the 60,000 miles should
be five years at the 12,000 miles per year average brings it down to the
$50 per year per tire investment you are making on those tyres. And you
won't be paying on the fuel you would have purchassed in 60,000 miles. I
agree it is a big bite to swallow up front, I feel there are many
alternatives and this may not in itself be the best choice but at least we
are still thinking. Perhaps a combination of several suggested alternatives
will work better.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*


> Travis Tyler <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > So, if a tire lasts 60,000 miles, and the gas tax in California is .40 per
> > gallon, say you car gets 25 miles a gallon which would be 2400 gallons
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll make my own tires before I pay $1500 for a set.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Road-Tax-Revisited-tp4018214p4018535.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

